
The one true VR fitness game to rule them all. Not Supernatural - blensor
https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest/comments/gikjqa/ditch_your_controllers_and_workout_with_the_one/
======
blensor
I had to shorten the title, because it did not fit.

